# Dirty bottom



## rutledj (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a white GS and I notice her bottom (really around her vagina) is stained a very rust color. I tried cleaning it with soap/water but it doesn't come off. She licks herself there but doesn't act like she has any type of infection (doesn't act like she has to pee a lot).

So is this normal or should I be worried? She is about 9 months old.

Thanks,
Ruti


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

If it is stained from licking that much, then there might be something wrong. An infection or something. better take her in the vet. When this would happen to my female, she would have one. It just turns rusty looking from so much licking.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's probably coming into heat? Or is she spayed? Rust color is quite typical of lighter coated dogs. My Sheltie is white underneath, spayed, and has reddish staining there. 
The licking causes the discoloration, it's a component of the saliva, I think, that causes that color to occur.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, there is an enzyme in saliva that causes that reddish stain, and I have not found a product that removes the stain once it is there. If she's licking herself a lot and peeing small amounts very frequently, you might want to take her to the vet to rule out a UTI. Otherwise, it's probably nothing to worry about. Is she spayed? She may be coming into heat--around this time, bitches will tend to clean themselves more frequently.

Pre-pubescent female pups often get a type of vaginitis (called "puppy vaginitis") that will correct itself once she is either spayed, or comes into heat.


----------



## rutledj (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, $117 later and the vet says there is nothing wrong with her. Vet costs just seem ridiculous (or is it just me)?

Thanks for your comments.

Rut


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Honestly I think your vet ripped you off. 
I could see maybe charging you a minimum office visit of $35-$40 what ever the basic charge is but where did they come off with such a high price.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They may have done a urine test, too, and possibly bloodwork. Who knows?
Vet costs add up quickly.


----------

